# Tardis & iron x



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi

Just wondering the correct procedure for applying tardis & iron x.

Just washed and dried my car, do you apply these products seperatly, agitate with a cloth then rinse off, before a further car wash, then clay bar? Then wash, dry, machine polish?


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

bhoy78 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wondering the correct procedure for applying tardis & iron x.
> 
> Just washed and dried my car, do you apply these products seperatly, agitate with a cloth then rinse off, before a further car wash, then clay bar? Then wash, dry, machine polish?


Pretty much yeah, but be very careful in this heat/sun I havnt used tardis but Iron X will dry very very quickly! On your paintwork i have never needed to agitate the Iron x just sprayed on left it to do its magic and rinse off.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Cheers Danny I hadn't actually planned on machine polishing the car today, I just thought I'd take advantage of my day off but now thinking maybe it's just to hot.

Think I will do it next week, so plan is wash car, quick dry, apply tardis, rinse off, apply iron x rinse off, clay mitt and qd, wash and dry then machine polish.

I bought some Poorboy's white diamond which I guess is like a glaze. Would there be any point using the menz cutting polish, menz super finish, white diamond glaze then wax

Or if I plan to use the white diamond glaze is there no point using the menz cut and super finish as the glaze just over rules them, if that makes sense :lol:

Trying to work out best way to split the car like just get couple of coats of glaze and wax on a few panels each day.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

bhoy78 said:


> Cheers Danny I hadn't actually planned on machine polishing the car today, I just thought I'd take advantage of my day off but now thinking maybe it's just to hot.
> 
> Think I will do it next week, so plan is wash car, quick dry, apply tardis, rinse off, apply iron x rinse off, clay mitt and qd, wash and dry then machine polish.
> 
> ...


Ok if it was me doing it,

Wash, tardis and iron x steps are fine.
Then clay mitt but dont waste your QD, use very very soapy warm water(use your car shampoo) its a much better lubricant and you dip all the glove in the water all the time to keep it as wet as possible so less chance of smearing the clay on paintwork, added plus it should keep the glove cleaner to. I do a panel over and over until I get the silky glass smooth feeling then rinse off with water.

Polishing.
Yes definitely worth using both menz compounds with the suitable pads, these are their to take defects out and give you the perfect base for your wax/glaze etc.

Glaze/wax
Glaze and wax are applied by hand using a sponge/foam applicator then buffed either by hand or by using a soft buffing pad on slow speed on your machine. You could do a couple of layers of glaze if you wish and then your wax.

From then on every wash I dry the car and add a quick coat of QD.

Then stand back and enjoy your work! 8)

PS If you want a job to do today in this stunning weather its perfect for doing your leather.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Sounds good, think I will leave the leather today, us Scottish guys dont do to well in this heat :lol: I picked up some gliptone conditioner but think I need to get the other stuff as well.

Roll on next week, hoping it's not as warm as last few days 8)


----------

